
Working Around Skype's Privacy Hole with LD_PRELOAD - glazskunrukitis
https://crashcoherency.net/posts/working_around_skype_s_privacy_hole_with_ld_preload
======
qompiler
Or just use Ekiga (GnomeMeeting) <http://www.ekiga.org/>

~~~
AgentME
I attempted to use Ekiga a few years ago. I remember having trouble getting it
work, so I don't really have any hope in convincing anyone to use it when
Skype is dead-simple.

And I mainly use Skype for its group text chat support (and the fact it still
delivers messages to you that were sent while you were offline), which I don't
remember if Ekiga does.

